# Autistic symptoms putting child in danger



## mummy3

Didn't quite know how to word the title sorry.

My son is 4 in january and is autistic, he goes to a program run by the school district and they have helped tremendously:thumbup: Ok so he has a big thing about smelling things, this was extreme but occupational therapy 4x a week has lessened it dramatically however he has recently started wanting to smell roads as he is crossing. He will just drop down on hands and knees to smell. Obviously I hold his hand across the road but there are times where he pulls out of my hand. He does have a sense of danger around cars so does look and often just puts his head over the side of the pavement to do it. Any tips on how to approach this?:flower:


----------



## littlestar85

Not sure what to suggest but didn't want to r&r. Does he have any other things he loves that you could talk to him about while crossing to distract him?


----------



## kelzyboo

I wish i could give you advice hun but i have no clue, my DD has a thing about smells too but its more often meltdowns over smells she doesn't like although she does smell the chewing gum at the shop counter, she goes along them in a line smelling them! I just let her have a sniff then distract her with something else or move her, but thats not dangerous like smelling roads!

If he's with you and safe, just popping his head over to have a smell perhaps you could just say 'one smell then cross', maybe have picture cards so that he knows he can only have a quick smell then he must cross with you, perhaps have cards to show the dangers if he doesn't do as he's told too. OT would probably make some for you.

They do have some funny little habbits but he'll probably grow out of that one soon and replace it with a less dangerous one, hopefully xxx

Edit. I'd perhaps try stopping him doing it but they can be kinda OCD with their little obsessions and it could become one of those things that the more you try to stop him, the more he 'has' to do it, only you can judge that. He is only little so not likely to be crossing roads alone anyway, i guess i'd try to regulate it a bit if stopping it altogether causes him too much anxiety. If you talk to occupational therapy they'll probably give you some tips, much better than i could xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi, my son is 7 and will run into the road. We use social story's to reinforce road safety, have you heard of them?


----------



## JASMAK

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi, my son is 7 and will run into the road. We use social story's to reinforce road safety, have you heard of them?

we do this too...and we give time outs for things we know she understands she's not allowed to do


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah sandtimers are great for this as my son has no time understanding x


----------



## AngelGrl

I work as a behavioral therapist for kiddoes with autism. Social stories are great! If that doesn't work try taking something with you that he likes to smell so he can hold that and smell it instead of wanting to run away to smell the road. If he likes the smell of the road you an try something like a piece of rubber ( maybe from a tire?) or bring a cup or jar of dirt or small pieces of asfault/ rocks that may smell similar to the road. If he is verbal you can have him ask you if he can smell the road the you can take him to a safe place to do so (if you are okwith that, if not then when he asked you can give him options of other things to smell.). 
Let me know how it goes!


----------



## mummy3

Sorry been awhile, yes we use social stories and they definately help but not enough to keep him out of danger and he already carries his hand sanitizer that he likes to smell. I'm going to get him a piece of rubber I think:thumbup: he has his next appointment with the developmental ped in january so will bring it up with her and I've mentioned it to his school incase they go out.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope the ideas work, keep us updated x


----------



## AngelGrl

Good luck!!!


----------



## Novabomb

could you try one of the backpack things that is a harness that looks like a teddy bear I think you can get them at Walmart


----------

